# Is it the location or the decoys and set up that kills birds



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone thought about this. Is it the spot or the decoy spread that kills more birds? I think it's the location over the decoys, myself. What do you guys think?

Happy holidays,
Dan


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Both, location is key... if your not where the birds want to be then your chances of being successful aren't real good. However, you could also be where the birds want to be, set up 1 dozen flambeau super magnum decoys that are bigger than you, then try and hide behind a four foot tall hay bale blind, and not fire your gun all morning.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

personally, i think thats an impossible question to answer because there are just too many other factors that come into play. For instance......even if your in the exact location the birds want to be, and hunting pressure in the area is high, u better have a damn good looking decoy spread AND be in the exact spot the birds want to be...

but if i could only choose one of those, and have no other factors come into play, i would go with location.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Location, Location, Location.*

Just like real estate.

I've been on the spot with a dozen decoys and outdid guy's who had better spreads and better calling.

If you are *not* where the birds want to be, you could have the best spread, best calling and watch the birds fly 90 yards to the left of you all day, (*with or without pressure.*)

But you could be on the spot and be amazed the birds want to come in. Part of it is knowing where the birds want to be (I'd say, not just that day, but how they like certain spots no matter what).

Sometimes you'll see birds land *WITH* the wind and other odd things, because *THAT'S* where the birds want to be.

If you know those spots, you can do well.

:sniper:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

For ducks location is more important than it is for geese. It seems to me that you can change a ducks mind better with a water setup than with a field setup. Especially late in the year when there is a lot of frozen water you can setup in a flight line where there weren't any birds before and make an open patch of water to get birds.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I would have to say location is a little more important. I've seen high pressure areas were guys with terrible spreads and calling draw more birds than guys with great spreads and excellent calling because they were on the X. If you are where the birds want to be, I think that plays a big part in killing birds.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Understanding the bird is the biggest factor. If you know where they eat, sleep and feed you will kill them. I like to prey on their weaknesses. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im going to say that Location has a HUGE percent of your sucess. Due to the fact that birds really dont want to land where they have never fed until they need to, you need to be in the exact spot they were the day before or somewhere in that field. That being said your decoys and concealment also play a major factor when hunting geese. You could be on the X with a dozen decoys and be sitting there without any concealment and end up killing nothing. Also with that you could be sitting there with a dozen decoys, 100% concealed and still not kill geese due to the low number of decoys. There are 100's of reasons you could and could not kill geese and location and decoy's play into that. Calling, Flagging, and tons of other factors also play into this to.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If the birds are in the area, this is what it takes. Master the duck call(any duck call), master the ducks.










If your hunting an area with alot of competition, find a new area.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Location.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

It's both, first you have to be in the field that the birds want, second you need a good enough looking set up to finish birds with in shooting distance


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Pitboss said:


> It's both, first you have to be in the field that the birds want, second you need a good enough looking set up to finish birds with in shooting distance


I think he's looking for a one or the other response.

And if this is the case:

Having a good spread won't help if your in the wrong spot.

You could have the best spread in the world and wait all day, and not see one bird.

While your friend who's hunting another lake says, "Man, we slaughtered them today."

So, your friend was obviously on the "X", no matter how good his spread was or wasn't, he was were the birds wanted to be.

That's why I think it's LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION.

:beer:


----------



## seymore (Oct 2, 2007)

Location, location, location. Period. End of story.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

"Location first"! And if you still don't get anything just blame it on your hunting partner. I do and it makes me feel good about myself knowing that its not my fault its the other guy. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My old hunting buddy in Ohio gave away the last two goose bands that I shot. Guess he figured I had enough :lol: 
So, location it is. 
Thanks for the replies,
Dan


----------

